# Stylische MTB T-shirts...



## Galleg2002 (11. August 2007)

Brauch mal wieder ein paar t-shirt und wollte mir mal ein mtb t-shirt hollen am besten vom online händler. Leider hab ich bis auf´s a!b t-shirt nichts richtiges gefunden, kennt vielleicht noch jemand ein paar shops wo es gute nette t-shirts gibt ? SuFu schon benutz aber wie gesagt biss auf a!b nichts besonderes gefunden.


----------



## Matze 82 (11. August 2007)

Hi,


gugg mal hier 

www.ruffneck-extreme-wear.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Galleg2002 (11. August 2007)

net schlecht, vielleicht noch jemand ein tipp...


----------



## Nose (11. August 2007)

nur eine vermutung:
http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/T-Shirt/Spreadshirt-1342/


----------



## Galleg2002 (11. August 2007)

Da hab ich mir schonmal ein t-shirt vor vielelicht 3 jahren erstellt und da war der schriftzug einfach nur plump draufgebügelt. Das T-shirt und der Hintergrund des bildes was man ja hochladen muss waren ebide schwarz und man hats trotzdem voll gesehen das das ganze einfach nur draufgebügelt wurde !


----------



## Trailhunter72 (12. August 2007)

Vielleicht findest du unter http://www.raynec.de/ was für dich.


----------



## donpope (12. August 2007)

Guck mal unter Primal Wear und da in den Unterkategorien T-Shirts


----------



## Jena.Biker (22. August 2013)

Der Thread ist zwar etwas älter, aber sollte jemand aktuell auf der Suche nach ein paar stylischen Mountainbike Shirts sein, bietet mein Shop eine kleine Auswahl individueller Shirts für Biker. Die Klamotten werden einzeln von Spreadshirt in Handarbeit gefertigt und vertrieben. Also keine Massenware und eher was für Individualisten. Farben, Druck und Stoffe der Shirts sind hochwertig und langlebig.


----------



## Diekholzener (23. August 2013)

Die sehen ganz nett aus. Gefällt mir


----------



## Jena.Biker (21. Mai 2014)

Es sind wieder ein paar neue Shirts dazu gekommen.



 

mtbshirts.de
facebook.com/mtbshirts
twitter.com/mtbshirts


----------



## supermanlovers (21. Mai 2014)

Sehen gut aus. Werde mir die Tage mal was bestellen. T-Shirts aus Funktionsstoff wäre aber noch besser.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jena.Biker (11. Mai 2015)

Es gibt neue Shirts


 
*Shirts für Mountainbiker mtbshirts.de*


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Mai 2015)

Gefallen mir gut. Werde mir nächsten Monat mal 1-2 bestellen.

Ich sehe gerade meinen alten Post, wie gesagt Funktionsshirts wären mir noch lieber. Dann könnte man sie auch beim biken tragen. Muss ja kein High End Zeug sein. Ich fahre auch nur die 08/15 Shirts von Adidas.


----------



## Jena.Biker (12. Mai 2015)

Danke für Dein Lob!
Wir setzen ganz bewusst auf Shirts für die Zeit nach dem Biken. Denn Funktionsshirts und Jerseys gibt bereits in großer Auswahl von allen möglichen Marken und Anbietern. Stylische Shirts für Mountainbiker, die im Club, in der Uni, im Biergarten oder abends am Lago getragen werden können, gibt es hingegen noch nicht so viele...


----------



## supermanlovers (12. Mai 2015)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Denn Funktionsshirts und Jerseys gibt bereits in großer Auswahl von allen möglichen Marken und Anbietern.



Dann ließ dir mal die Kritiken zu den letzten Kollektionen von TLD, Platzangst ION etc durch. Geht von langweilig, Clownsköstum über Schlafanzug. Ich trage deshalb auch seit 5 Jahren nur ein altes einfarbiges Fox Shirt im Park und auf Tour schlichte Adidas Shirts.

Ihr fertigt eure Shirts doch sicher nicht selbst sondern lasst sie von einem der vielen Anbieter fertigen. Die meisten habe auch Funktionsshirts im Angebot. Braucht ja wie gesagt kein HighEnd Zeug zu sein. Ich denke schon das da ein Markt stylische Funktions-Shirts für unter 60€ ist.


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. Mai 2015)

Zustimmung


----------



## jokernthief (12. Mai 2015)

PUSH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jena.Biker (13. Mai 2015)

@supermanlovers Welche Motive würdest Du gern auf einem Funktionsshirt sehen?


----------



## supermanlovers (13. Mai 2015)

Mir gefällt:
NDRO
DWNHL
Trailsurfing
Dont Brake
Bike & Sleep

aber macht das nicht zu sehr an mir fest. 
Vielleicht sagen die anderen Mitleser noch was dazu
@jokernthief @Goldi03421 ?

Wenn ihr sie mit 14 Tagen Lieferzeit erst bei Bestellung in Auftrag gebt wird das wohl bei Lieferanten zu teuer (?)


----------



## Jena.Biker (13. Mai 2015)

Wir lassen über einen der bekannten Anbieter drucken. Die Lieferzeit beträgt wenige Tage.
Ich denke gern mal über das Thema Funktionsshirts nach. Der Fokus bei mtbshirts liegt auf Streetwear. Aber ich teste gern auch mal die Akzeptanz von Funktionsshirts. Daher interessiert es mich zu wissen, welche Motive für Funktionsshirts besonders gewünscht sind.


----------



## jokernthief (14. Mai 2015)

NDRO (Kurbel als auch Federgabelmotiv) das Rahmenmuster irgendwie quer übers ganze Shirt könnt ich mir auch vorstellen... Bzw das Fefergabelmuster. :3


----------



## Goldi03421 (15. Mai 2015)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagen die anderen Mitleser noch was dazu
> @jokernthief @Goldi03421 ?



Mir sagen die dezenteren Motive eher zu. Favoriten:
- Singletrail
- Allmountainbike
- Singletrail lover
- Allmountain Biking
- Mountain Biking

Klasse wäre bspw. noch ein kleiner Schriftzug oder Logo im Nackenbereich oder Ärmel.
Hier würde mir bspw. das Motiv / Schriftzug "Always in the Woods" gefallen. 

Ihr bzw. du lasst doch über Spreadshirt drucken. Da gibt es doch auch ein "atmungsaktives" Shirt - keine Ahnung ob das was taugt. 
Weshalb ist es über eure Seite eigentlich günstiger als direkt über Spreadshirt (wo man sich eure Motive ja auch selbst auswählen, justieren, platzieren kann)? Desweiteren habe ich dort deutlich mehr Auswahl an Farbkombinationen - auf eurer Seite funktionieren ja einige Konstellationen nicht (weißes Shirt / Farbe vom eigentlich weißen Schriftzug nicht anpassbar). Hängt aber vermutlich mit Rückgaberecht etc zusammen...sonst würdet ihr ja auf jeder Menge "Experimenten" sitzen bleiben

Klasse Shirts sind's auf jeden Fall. Werde sicherlich mal das ein oder andere bestellen


----------



## supermanlovers (16. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir das gerade mal bei Spreadshirts angeschaut.
Bei diesem hier http://www.spreadshirt.at/dwnhl-180-t-shirts-C4408A25450498#/detail/25450498T175A129PC128685495PA296
kann ich nur zwischen normalen Baumwollsachen wählen. Das Atmungsaktive Shirt ist leider nicht dabei.

@Jena.Biker
An sich könnte man es doch dann auch dort bestellen. Du verdienst daran ja genauso?

Edit: habe gerade mal mit dem Programm rumgespielt. Ist das atmungsaktive Shirt. Preislich auf jeden Fall top und du bekommst deine Provision fürs Design.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. Mai 2015)

Hier gibts auch sehr stylische Shirts und Mehr....

http://www.trailsucht.org

Gruß


----------



## Jena.Biker (17. Mai 2015)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Ich war ein paar Tage mit dem Bike unterwegs und offline.

@supermanlovers Da Spreadshirt meine Motive vermarktet, kannst Du gern auch dort bestellen. Ich habe das atmungsaktive Shirt allerdings noch nicht getestet und kann daher nichts zur Qualität sagen. Bin auf Dein Feedback gespannt!
@Goldi03421 Spreadshirt möchte ja auch noch etwas an meinen Motiven verdienen, daher schlagen Sie nochmal ein paar Euro drauf. Im Shop ist es günstiger.


----------



## Tomster1980 (19. Mai 2015)

Die Motive gefallen mir auch insgesamt sehr gut. Meine Favs:
Bike&Sleep
mtbshirt
NDRO
Forks
NDRO Crank (!)
Frames
Buyabike

..,um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## supermanlovers (22. Mai 2015)

Mein Shirt ist heute angekommen. 
Das atmungsaktive Shirt macht vom Material einen guten Eindruck. 
Ein Test wird aber noch ein paar Tage auf sich warten lassen. 
Bei 10°C und Regen benötige ich was wärmeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (29. Mai 2015)

Ich bin heute endlich die erste Tour bei sonnigen 25°C gefahren.
Das Shirt war einwandfrei, so wie man es Sportshirts halt kennt.
Bei 30°C dürfte es aber noch ein wenig dünner bzw. luftiger sein.

@Jena.Biker kannst du die Tage noch deine restlichen Designs hochladen?
Dann würde ich mir in ein paar Wochen noch ein 2. Shirt bestellen.


----------



## Jena.Biker (29. Mai 2015)

@supermanlovers Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback! 
Ich habe über Pfingsten ebenfalls ein paar Funktionsshirts im Karwendel (bei Neuschnee auf 1200 Metern!) direkt auf dem Trail getestet und die Qualität ebenfalls für gut befunden.

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen vermarktet Sprd alle Motive von mir (wenn Dir was fehlt, einfach PN an mich). Ich werde zudem in Kürze im Shop die Gestaltungsfunktion freischalten, damit jeder sein individuelles MTBshirt entwerfen kann.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Mai 2015)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen vermarktet Sprd alle Motive von mir (wenn Dir was fehlt, einfach PN an mich). Ich werde zudem in Kürze im Shop die Gestaltungsfunktion freischalten, damit jeder sein individuelles MTBshirt entwerfen kann.


Die beiden Motive fehlen mir schon mal
http://mtbshirts.de/#!down the hill - men-A102249943
http://mtbshirts.de/#!don't brake! - men-A29318443

Ein kurviges Reifenprofil über den Rücken wie bei den alten IBC Shirts wäre noch cool.[/user]


----------



## Diekholzener (7. Juni 2015)

Eine Frage habe ich auch nochmal. Wie fallen die Shirt´s von der Größe aus ? Slimfit oder normal ?


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Juni 2015)

Normal und auch minimal größer.


----------



## corteX_DD (9. Juni 2015)

Ein paar schicke Shirts gibts auch bei http://setupclothing.com/

Hat denn vll noch jemand eine Empfehlung für Bikeshirts(Funktionsshirts) abseits der großen Marken?
Da gibts doch sicher paar Leute die sowas in Kleinstproduktion herstellen und mal paar schicke Motive bzw. Farbkombination anbieten.


----------



## butlibut (11. Juni 2015)

Bin ich der einzige, bei dem der mtbshirts.de Shop nicht funktioniert?
Bekomme sowohl mit Chrome als auch IE nur den Banner und die Hyperlinks zu FB und Twitter zu sehen.

Edit: Ansonsten natürlich coole Shirts! 

Edit2: funktioniert jetzt merkwürdigerweise...


----------



## Jena.Biker (13. Juni 2015)

@butlibut da war wohl etwas Sand im Schaltwerk... der Shop wird momentan um weitere Features erweitert und ist daher manchmal kurz nicht erreichbar.


----------



## supermanlovers (26. Juli 2015)

Hat schon jemand die neuen Funktionsshirts bei Spreadshirts bestellt? Sind zwar billiger als die aktivshirts dafür luftiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __x_cut__ (28. Juli 2015)

T-Shirts von one eighty clothing: http://www.180-clothing.de/Produkte/Wilde-Jungs


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. Juli 2015)

__x_cut__ schrieb:


> T-Shirts von one eighty clothing: http://www.180-clothing.de/Produkte/Wilde-Jungs



Eieieiei....schaut bisl aus wie der Ed Hardy Kram 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja streiten


----------



## tommi67 (28. Juli 2015)

Schaut mal hier._skaide.de
ist mal was anderes muss man aber 2  Nummern größer bestellen sind etwas knapp sonst
V.G Thomas_


----------

